

Gawker’s Moment of Truth - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/14/business/media/gawker-nick-denton-moment-of-truth.html?ref=business&_r=0

======
walterclifford
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9707177)

